# DIY Diggnation Videocast to TiVo



## thechiz (Oct 3, 2005)

I got the Rocketboom download but my TiVo desired more CONTENT !

I was using the new Tivo Podcast feature to listen to episode 25
of Diggnation. The guys talked about how they were now listed on TiVo audio
podcasts but it would be nicer on video. I thought so too.

1. I downloaded the "small mov" M4V file from Diggnation to my PC.
2. I renamed it to "Diggnationepisode25.mp4" for Nerovision to recognize.
3. I used Nerovision to export it to a TiVo standardized MPEG-2 file.
4. I used the Go Back function from Galleon to transfer the file to TiVo.

It is really nice to be able to use TiVo to pause, resume, etc. a VIDEO cast.

I would imagine that something similar could be done with Sonic My DVD ?

YMMV


----------



## danielhild (May 5, 2005)

That is a really good idea except I was wondering how you changed the file type from m4v. to mp4.
I have been trying to figure this out.


----------



## compmike (Dec 21, 2005)

What are the standardized settings that you used in Nerovision?


----------



## thechiz (Oct 3, 2005)

I used Nerovision Express 3.

"Add Video Files". Select the renamed, downloaded video file.
(If the extension is renamed from .m4v to .mp4 Nerovision will allow
you to use it in the project).

In the EXPORT process:
Select an export template: Custom
File type: MPEG-2
Video Mode:NTSC
Aspect Ratio: 4:3
Size(X/Y):720, 480

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In Windows XP to rename a file extension I use Windows Explorer and 
temporarily change one of the options:
Tools, Folder Options, View, then uncheck "Hide Extensions For Known File Types".
Now when you right click on your .m4v file you can rename it and change the
extension to .mp4

I would change back the folder option afterwards.

I think Microsoft changed it in XP so that regular users were less likely
to mess up their systems.

I had a pretty good idea that this was a safe thing to do.
You can do a Google search on M4V MP4 and FILE EXTENSIONS for more info.


----------



## cynthetiq (Mar 13, 2004)

alot of work but nice to see that it can be done.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

thechiz said:


> I was using the new Tivo Podcast feature to listen to episode 25
> of Diggnation. The guys talked about how they were now listed on TiVo audio
> podcasts but it would be nicer on video. I thought so too.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are using Galleon already so why go through all those steps when you can use the Videocasting app to do it all for you?


----------



## thechiz (Oct 3, 2005)

Grimm1, I am just a user not a programmer.

All those command lines with variables 
scared me away from trying that method.

I thought I would have to get a different transcoder
than the one I am most familiar with, Nero.

Does this method give good results?
The Galleon blurb does not promise that it
will always work.

How automated is it in practice ?

Come on TiVo, surely you can do this processing 
for us and give us something other than Rocketboom !


----------



## quarkman97 (Nov 18, 2002)

When can we get this (as well as other video podcasts) as we do with Rocketboom?


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

thechiz said:


> Grimm1, I am just a user not a programmer.
> 
> All those command lines with variables
> scared me away from trying that method.
> ...


Yeah I'm not all that good with command line variables either. But all I did was follow the info on the help screen.

http://galleon.tv/content/view/28/45/

I installed the suggested encoding software (VLC media player) and just cut and pasted that extremely long command without making any changes to it. Then with the videocasting app installed went to my TiVo and accessed videocasting and listed in the already included "FireAnt Directory" I found "Revision3 - Diggnation w/Kevin Rose & Alex Albrecht" and subscribed to it.

I didn't have much hope that it would actually work...but it did and it did it very well. I subscribed to a few other's that were listed in the FireAnt Directory and those also seem to be working so far (just started to play with it yesterday).


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

Just wanted to add that the only problem I ran into is that (at least with diggnation) is that it takes a file that is for example 100MB and changes it to a file that is 500MB. Because Galleon as far as I can tell by default stores and does all that work in the Galleon folder it killed my free space on my C drive. I could not see any way to redirect this other then to reinstall Galleon to one of my larger drives that has the extra space.


----------



## cheezus (Jan 29, 2002)

more of alex anywhere certainly can't be a good thing.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Try this for GoToTiVo conversions:
http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/


----------

